# Ein paar nicht alltägliche Pflanzen



## Limnos (2. Apr. 2011)

*Pflanzen Quiz*​
Wer kennt diese Pflanzen?


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ein paar nicht alltägliche Pflanzen*

Servus Wolfgang

Gute Idee 

1 & 6 __ Lerchensporn ... 1 könnte "Hohler LS" sein 

sonst habe ich keine Ahnung .. Gräser sind denke auch dabei


----------



## chrisamb (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ein paar nicht alltägliche Pflanzen*

Hi!
7 könnte eine Weißbunte Japan Segge (Carex morrowii 'Variegata') sein.
Haben auch mal solche im Garten gehabt, die Ausläufer waren aber sehr extrem.
Daurm mußten sie bei uns wieder raus. 

Christian


----------



## Andreas A. (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ein paar nicht alltägliche Pflanzen*

Moin, moin,
da rate ich doch glatt mal mit. 

Bild 1 Gefingerter __ Lerchensporn (Corydalis solida) ??? hab ich selber im Garten und vermehrt sich toll.

Bild 2 Gelbes Windröschen (__ Anemone ranunculoides) hab ich auch im Garten. In der Natur hab ich es nur selten gesehen.

Bild 3 Das Scharbockskraut ist wohl nicht gemeint? Die länglichen Blätter könnten ein __ Lauch sein. Vielleicht der Wunderlauch (Allium paradoxum)???

Bild 4 Das ist der Gagelstrauch (Myrica gale), da bin ich mir sicher.

Bild 5 

Bild 6: Der Hohle Lerchensporn (Corydalis cava)???

Bild 7, 8 und 10: Was die genaue Art betrifft 

Bild 9: Einbeere (Paris quadrifolium).

Wenn ich jetzt 50 % richtig habe wäre ich froh.

Gruß aus Stade


----------



## Hexe_Mol (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ein paar nicht alltägliche Pflanzen*



das meiste habt ihr ja schon aufgelöst...



Andreas A. schrieb:


> Bild 5




federmohn


----------



## Limnos (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ein paar nicht alltägliche Pflanzen*

Bisher haben alle Teilnehmer zusammen 6,5 Treffer

@ Deine Erfahrung mit C. morrowi verwundern mich. Bei mir wächst sie streng horstig. Ich denke man hat Dir C. hirta, die sehr ähnlich ist, angedreht. Das is allerding ein furchtbares Auisläuferunkraut.

Nur frisch weiter geraten!! Die Lösung kommt nicht vor morgen Abend.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ein paar nicht alltägliche Pflanzen*

*Auflösung*​
 1)  Hohler __ Lerchensporn (Corydalis cava)
 2)  Gelbes Windröschen (__ Anemone ranunculoides)
 3)  Wegerichsegge (Carex  plantaginea)
 4)  Gagelstrauch (Myrica gale)
 5)  Federmohn (Maclea cordata)
 6)  Hellgelber Lerchensporn (Corydalis ochroleuca)
 7)  Japansegge (Carex morrowi)
 8) Japanische __ Pestwurz (Petasites japonica)
 9) Einbeere (Paris quadrifolia)
10) Oshimasegge (Carex oshimensis)


----------

